# Tennessee adventures in my tin!



## clinchmtnboy (May 31, 2015)

I have really enjoyed this spring in my Tin boat. I thought I would share some of my videos on here. The folks around here made my build very smooth. I have several more on my youtube channel. Stripers, hybrids, Bass, trout, Lakers. This was my daughter and I last week.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPihg-ARMKk


----------



## Keystone (Jun 1, 2015)

That looked like it was allot of fun! Nice looking fish too!


----------



## safetyfast (Jun 1, 2015)

What lake are you on? I'm going to try Cherokee this weekend in my new to me boat


----------



## clinchmtnboy (Jun 2, 2015)

One of the videos are on Cherokee. Fished there last night, stripers are around 20 feet down only got a couple on surface baits. I fished below Morristown bridge.


----------

